# Delicious vegan pasta dish



## di reston (Jul 30, 2017)

OH and I were at friends for dinner last night - all very experienced cooks. Amongst other delicious things there was a pasta dish that really impressed me, and so easy to do. It could also have been in the 'vegan' section of the forum, which may interest people who follow a vegan diet:
All vegetables and  EVOO oil organic
Fusilli - 75g per person
500g fresh cherry tomatoes, blanched to burst the skins (you could do this in a hot oven as well)
Fresh basil rolled up and finely sliced into a chiffonade (ribbons)
1 handful best quality almonds, soaked in hot water, skins removed and chopped into very small pieces (this replaces the Parmesan cheese)
1 aubergine, skin on, sliced very thin and rolled and cut into thin ribbons
1 small red onion, shredded fine
1/2 stick celery, thinly sliced.

The vegetables are very thinly sliced.
The cherry tomatoes should be squashed to release the juices

Sweat all the vegetables together until soft. Add the chopped almonds, and warm up. Cook the pasta, and toss it in the vegetables, and serve very hot.  Buon appetito!


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston (Jul 30, 2017)

Oops! What an idiot! I already put it in the 'vegan' category. 


di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 30, 2017)

Lovely simple and very healthy pasta récipe ..

Thank you for posting.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 7, 2017)

I need to give this a try.


----------

